# Travel bubble



## Fareed.farook (Jun 28, 2020)

Do you guys think a travel bubble between Australia, New Zealand and the Pacific Islands will happen this year? My fingers are crossed


----------



## leezz (Jul 2, 2020)

Fareed.farook said:


> Do you guys think a travel bubble between Australia, New Zealand and the Pacific Islands will happen this year? My fingers are crossed


I suppose this is likely to be deferred with the current outbreak in Victoria...


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

I hope the outbreak in Victoria subsides. I have relatives there.


----------



## fitnesspm (Jan 29, 2021)

gratefulfrank said:


> I hope the outbreak in Victoria subsides. I have relatives there.


same, you can't plan anything cause of this Covid-19


----------

